# Air Cannon Shotgun



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 25, 2004)

I'm planning a "Shotgun Wedding" scene in my hillbilly haunt this season. The Preacher is a dummy as well as the Bride. However, the Groom is real and holding a double barrel shotgun. I'd like to use one of my air cannons to somehow shoot air through the gun. 

Any idea how to construct a gun or use a toy double barrel shotgun and how to shoot the air through it?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I was going to tell you Jim at HauntMasters had just what you needed, but he must not be producing them anymore??


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 25, 2004)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> I was going to tell you Jim at HauntMasters had just what you needed, but he must not be producing them anymore??


Someone suggested another vendor for this. But, I'd like to use what we have already instead of purchasing another item. I've passed through haunts where they've used their air cannons in other ways, so I know it can be done.


----------



## Liam (Mar 23, 2007)

How about connecting it up to an air line, some red LEDs in the barrel, and a fog machine? The fog can get pushed out by the air at the same time the red LED comes on. With the right barrel shape, you might even be able to get a nice air cannon style pop from it.


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 25, 2004)

Liam,

thanks so much for the suggestions. But, all I need is the air going through the gun. The set itself, will be enough eyecandy.


----------



## gadget-evilusions (Jan 26, 2007)

Hi Empress,

Something some customers of mine, and I have done in the past is run a flexible air line from the air cannon up the barrel of the shot gun. Then when the cannon is fired (usually a trigger the actor controls, sometimes mounted in the trigger area of the shot gun) the air is blasted out the end of the gun.


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

I purchased the cop from the fright dome auction. He lifts his rifle and shoots you good with air about five times.... it takes a minute in the light to figure out that the air is actually coming off a canister off his hip in-line with the rifle barrel. Very effective and in the shadows you wouldn't be able to tell.


----------

